# Mass.Effect.2.XBOX360-GLoBAL



## T-hug (Jan 20, 2010)

```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÂÂÜ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÜ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÞÝ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜß
ßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÂÂßÂÂÜßß
ÂÂßÜÂÂÂÂÜ²ÜÂÂÜ ÜÜÜÜÜÜ ÜÂÂ Ü (global) ÜßÜÜÜÜÜ ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÜ²ÜÂÂÂÂ ÞÝ ÜÜÜÜÜÜ Ü
ÂÂÂÂßßßß ßÂÂÂÂÂÂ²ÛÛ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂß ²ÛÛ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÜ ²ÛÛ²
° °±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ ²ÛÛ² °±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÜß²²ÛÛ²ÛÛÛÛÜÜ ßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÜÂÂ²ÛÛ²
ÂÂÜ ÛÛÛÛ ÜÜÜÜÜÜ ²ÛÛ²ÂÂÜÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜÂÂßÛÛÛÛ ²ÛÛ²ÂÂßÛÛÛ° ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÛÛÛ° ²ÛÛ² ßÜ
þß ²ÛÛ² ßßÛÛÛ² ²ÛÛ² ° ²ÛÛ² ²ÛÛ² ° ²ÛÛ² ²ÛÛ² ° ²ÛÛ± ²ÛÛ²ÂÂ ²ÛÛ± ²ÛÛ² °ÞÛÜÜ°
ÂÂÂÂ±ÛÛ² ° ²ÛÛ² ²ÛÛ² ° ²ÛÛ± ±ÛÛ²°° ²ÛÛ± ²ÛÛ² ° ²ÛÛ² ±ÛÛ² ° ²ÛÛ² ²ÛÛ² ° ²ÛÛ²° °
ÂÂÂÂ°ÛÛÛÜÂÂ²ÛÛ² ²ÛÛ²ÂÂÜÛÛÛ° °ÛÛÛÜ ÜÛÛÛ° ²ÛÛ²ÂÂ ²ÛÛ² °ÛÛÛÜÂÂßßßß ßßßßÂÂÜÛÛÛÛÝ
Ü Ü² ßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ² ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßß ² ßßÛÛÛÛÛßß ÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²Ü ßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßßÜÜ Ü
ÂÂ ßß²ÜÜÜÜ ßßßß ßßßß ÜÜÜÜ²ßßß²ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ²ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ ßßßß ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ Ü
ÂÂÂÂ ÜÂÂ ²ßßßßßßßßßßß²ÂÂÂÂÂÂ °ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²ßßßßßß² s8!CRo. ß ²±
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °ÂÂÂÂ °ÂÂÂÂ ±ÂÂ °ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °ÂÂÂÂÂÂ±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±ÂÂÂÂ °ÂÂÂÂ °ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂ ß ÜÜÜ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²ÂÂÂÂ ±ÂÂÂÂ ±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜ²ÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßßÜ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÂÂÛÂÂÂÂ ²ÂÂÂÂ ² ÜÂÂÂÂGLoBAL360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜ²ÜÂÂ ÞÝÂÂÂÂÜ
ß ßßß²ßßÜßßßß ß ßßßßß ² ßÂÂ- ------ -ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ß ÜÜÜßÂÂÂÂ Ü
ÂÂÂÂÂÂßÂÂ² ²ßß ß ßßß ß ßßßßßßßßßßßßßß ßÂÂÂÂßÂÂÂÂ ß ßßßßßßÂÂÂÂß ßßß²ßßßß ß
ß ß ßßß ß ßßßßÂÂÂÂPresents: Mass Effect 2ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßß ß ßßß ß
ÂÂ°°ÂÂ ÜÂÂÜ²ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜßß ßÂÂÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ ÜÂÂÂÂÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÜ ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ²ÜÜÜÜ Ü ÜÜÜÜ Ü
ÂÂ°°ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±ÂÂ ßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²ßßß ÜÜÜÜÜ ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜ ÜÜÜ ß
ÂÂ°°ÂÂ°ÂÂÂÂ°ÂÂ ßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ü ßßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßßß ß
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ±ÂÂ° ÜÂÂ°
ÂÂ°°ÂÂ²ÂÂ± ²ÂÂ²
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÜ ² ÜÜÜÛÂÂ [+-...Platform...: Xbox360 / PAL-rf
ÂÂ°°ÂÂ ßßÛ Ü ÜÜÜÜ [+-...Company....: Bioware
° °°±²ßÛÜÜÜÜÜ²ÂÂÂÂ[+-...Packager...: That dude down in wallmart
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÂÂÜÂÂÂÂßÜÂÂ[+-...Genre......: RPG
°ÂÂ°° °ÂÂ²±°°° ÞÝ [+-...Disks......: 2 dvdÂÂ
ÂÂ ±ÂÂÂÂ ±ÂÂÂÂÜßÂÂ[+-...ReleaseDate: Jan 20-2010
ÂÂÂÂßÜ°°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[+-...Players....: at least 1ÂÂ
ÂÂ ²ÂÂ°ÂÂ°ÂÂ ÞÝÂÂ [+-...Format.....: .iso
ÂÂßÜß ±ßÂÂ °ÂÂßÜÂÂ[+-...NetSupport.: TBA
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ±ÂÂ° ÜÂÂ°ÂÂ [+-...Supplier...: Yes
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ±ÂÂ° ÜÂÂ° [+-...Languages..: .uk
°°±²ßÛÜÜÜÜÜ²ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ±ÂÂÂÂ ±ÂÂÂÂÜßÂÂÂÂ
°ÂÂ°° °ÂÂ²±°°°ÂÂ
Û°²±°ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°²Û²ÜÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ °ÂÂ ÞÝÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÛ°²±ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ°²±ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßÛÂÂ² ²ÂÂÜßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÂÂÂÂÜ
ÂÂ ßßßßßßßß ß ßßßß ß ßßßß²ÜßÜ Ü ²ÜÜÜ²ßßßßß²ß ß ²ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ Ü ÜÜÜÜÜÜ ÜÂÂÂÂÜ
ÂÂÂÂ °ÂÂ°±² Release notes:ÂÂ ßÂÂÂÂßÂÂÂÂ °²° ßÂÂ ÜÜÜÜÜÜ Ü ÜÜÜÜÂÂÜÜÜÜÜÂÂÜ
ÂÂÂÂ ÜÂÂÜÜÜÜ Ü ÜÜÜ Ü ÜÜÜÜÜ Ü ÜÜÜÜ²Ü Ü ÜÜÜ Ü ²ÜÜÜ² ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²ßßß
ÂÂ 



ÂÂ ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ü ²ÜÜÜÛ²ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÂÂ °
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ° ± °°°°°°°ÂÂ ±ÂÂÂÂßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°

ÂÂÂÂ More info at : http://www.tothegame.com/x360-9085-mass-effect-2-for-microsoft-xbox-360.html
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ °ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂßÂÂÂÂ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÜÜÜÜÜ ² ÜÜÜÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÂÂ ±
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ² ÜÜ ² ß ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ß²ß² ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ° Ü
°ÂÂ° Ü °° ßßßßß ß ßßßß ß ßßßßÜ ßßÛß ß ß ßßßßßßÜ ± ²ßßßßß ß ßß²ÜÜÜÜ Ü
ÂÂÂÂ° Ü °° ß News & Contact:ÂÂ ßÜ ßß±ÂÂ°°±² ÜÜÜÞÝ² Û²±°ÂÂ °ÂÂ ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ ÜÂÂÜÂÂÂÂÜ
ÜÂÂÜ ² ÜÜ ²ÜÜÜÜÜ Ü ÜÜÜÜÜÜ Ü Ü²ÂÂ Ü ° Ü ÜÜÜÜ² ²ÞÝÛ ÜÜ Ü ÜÜÜÜÜÜ²
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ±ÂÂÂÂßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²ÂÂ²
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÛßßß

ÂÂÂÂÂÂDue to general lamenes in some rip groups no one 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂis allowed to use our releases as source.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂWe dun need noffin from noone, dun bother to offer.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂFor any question mail us or visit us.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂGreetz go out to : You know who u are.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂSpecial kudoz go out to : No one at the moment.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ°
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ± °
° °°° ² ±ÂÂÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°
ÂÂÂÂÂÂß ²ÂÂ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÜ°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²ßßß²
ßÂÂß ß²ßß ßßßß ß ßßßßßßßß ²ßßß ß ßßßßßß ß ßßß ß ßßßßß ß ßßß ß ßßß ßßß²ÜÜ ÜÂÂÜ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ° °²ÝÞ Nfo done by sorT8!CRo, updated:ÂÂÂÂ '06ÂÂ² ° ÜÜßÜÜÜ Ü ÜÜÜÜÜÂÂÜÂÂ Ü
ÂÂ Ü ÜÜÜÜÜßÜÜÜÜ Ü ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ Ü ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜÜ Ü ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ Ü ÜÜ² ²
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °ÂÂÂÂ °
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°
```

The release is PAL origin I just used the USA box cuz I prefer it!


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 20, 2010)

Yep, I came here to post the same thing.
MUST FIND. So stoaked...


----------



## T-hug (Jan 20, 2010)

lol nice m8 I'm grabbin now from BC but won't play for at least a week as I only started over ME1 today to tank a save ready for ME2 (lost original LV.50 Renegade save from swappin HDs etc!).

Joy to the world!


----------



## Prophet (Jan 20, 2010)

Yay!!! I love mass effect. Maybe I'll beat it before school is back in.

Hurry up usenet, don't make me resort to torrents... _eww_.


----------



## martin88 (Jan 20, 2010)

What's disk 2 for?


----------



## T-hug (Jan 20, 2010)

martin88 said:
			
		

> What's disk 2 for?



All game afaik, apparently the PC version is 15GB too!


----------



## Cermage (Jan 20, 2010)

i think its time for me to grab more dual layers ._.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jan 21, 2010)

2discs eh? well gonna hit one of my buddies up for discs haha


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm a good game appeared and ahead of time at that, pity I played the first on the PC- not sure I want to speedrun/tank a save for this one and starting from scratch is going to be a pain.

Thanks for the news Thug4L1f3.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 21, 2010)

Woo!! I'm quite excited for this one. The first one was a delight to play.


----------



## bodean (Jan 21, 2010)

If anyone was able to import there ME1 characters, let me know. On my banned console, I am able to play my ME1 with characters. But when I try to load them into ME2, nothing is found on the storage devices =(


----------



## Bloodgod (Jan 21, 2010)

ME1 import worked fine for me. Console is banned also


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 21, 2010)

Same here. Banned console, was able to use my save.
I am in love with this game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to be up all night playing this.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 21, 2010)

So basically we have to swap discs whilst playing.... well im still on Lite-On 1.51 with the activate ISO...can anyone confirm that it will work ?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 21, 2010)

I highly doubt anyone's made it to Disc 2 already, so it's unlikely anyone knows how it works yet.
But I used a patcher to drop the game to Wave 3, just in case. You should do the same.


----------



## cardyology (Jan 21, 2010)

Are people with Lite touch playing this realease early?


----------



## Amak (Jan 21, 2010)

cardyology said:
			
		

> Are people with Lite touch playing this realease early?




Those who will be banned, if they're on Live, sometime soon.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 21, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> So basically we have to swap discs whilst playing.... well im still on Lite-On 1.51 with the activate ISO...can anyone confirm that it will work ?



Patch both discs to wave 3.
Since I been banned I use 360WavesPatcher on every new game, sick of using the boot disc ;o


----------



## cardyology (Jan 21, 2010)

Amak said:
			
		

> cardyology said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 2 360s, one just flashed with lite touch, the other is jTAG hacked. 

I think i'll play it on my JTAg hacked console untill the release date. It has no live capabilities in the game anyways.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 21, 2010)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> I highly doubt anyone's made it to Disc 2 already, so it's unlikely anyone knows how it works yet.
> But I used a patcher to drop the game to Wave 3, just in case. You should do the same.



Yeah will be doing so.. i mean dnt get me wrong i would have flashed up to 1.61 but i really just can't be bothered, plus i think i lost my sata card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my whole tool kit for taking the damn thing apart


----------



## 754boy (Jan 21, 2010)

I got this game preordered so I'm not gonna dl it. EXTREMELY tempted to though!!!


----------



## bodean (Jan 21, 2010)

So you did nothing special on your banned console to have your ME1 saved games appear? Odd.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 21, 2010)

Mass_Effect_2-Razor1911 just released.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 21, 2010)

I was playing this all night practically nonstop. I made it to disc 2 already lol. Worked just fine.


----------



## qdog82 (Jan 21, 2010)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> I was playing this all night practically nonstop. I made it to disc 2 already lol. Worked just fine.



How lond did it take to finish the first disk?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 21, 2010)

Hopefully we see a PC download soon, can't wait


----------



## lenselijer (Jan 21, 2010)

very good game, playing on xbox live with ixtreme LT


----------



## CJL18 (Jan 21, 2010)

lenselijer said:
			
		

> very good game, playing on xbox live with ixtreme LT




enjoy being banned pretty soon


----------



## Sappoide (Jan 21, 2010)

Is it english only or there are other languages included?


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 21, 2010)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> lenselijer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like not playing it early is gonna make a bit of difference. Sooner or later ban hammer will come for you. All the precautions in the world didn't save anyone last time, ooo don't play online early, don't play out of region games, verify with abgx blah...blah and end result, fuck all, all got banned anyway.


----------



## Sappoide (Jan 21, 2010)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> CJL18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's pointless, I think that even with this new version of ixtreme ban hammer will strike again sooner or later, the only precaution is to not play games not officially released yet.


----------



## CJL18 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sappoide said:
			
		

> Armadillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NO YOU ARE WRONG. My friend has had a modded xbox 360 since 2007 pro he didnt get banned and has never played a game unless it was verfity completely, also he never played wave 4 games ever in this xbox well because it had 1.4firmware so he couldnt..  He had a elite modded with 1.6 iexteme also he got it for christmas in 2008 played wave 4 games online i think teeken 6 was the last one he played.  and got banned in the novemebr banwave.  I had 2xboxes a 2007 pro with 1.51 iextreme and a 1.6 elite i got in august.  I just got done playing dragon age orgins a wave 4 game.  very next day i got banned.  My pro got banned 12days later.  There are people out there that did surive the banwave, but very few.  I think it's all luck really.


----------



## bodean (Jan 22, 2010)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Same here. Banned console, was able to use my save.
> I am in love with this game.
> 
> 
> ...


What a shame. Wish I knew why my ME1 games are not showing on the import


----------



## T-hug (Jan 22, 2010)

So far I have played ME2 for about 5 hours and I already miss so much from ME1.
Here is a small list of things that really bother me:

I can't read any text on the menus, pickups, hacks etc. on my 42" SDTV. This wasn't a problem with ME1. I know this is a HD console with HD games but I don't see why the text is SO small.

The 'Equipment' tab on the pause menu is gone, the game uses like a loadout menu before missions, or you can use the armory on the ship, which is way smaller than before but is apparently a clone of the Normandy.
The whole upgrading weapons/armor and loot is integral to an RPG, for me at least; the new system is horrible.

You need to BUY FUEL to travel to further away systems!

You can melee with B (good luck ever using it lol) instead of holstering weapons (how do you holster!?).

Objective map markers have been removed, along with the mini map, instead you can click LS or RS to bring up a map.

Skill tree has like 5 traits..

Shepard's voice sounds strange, is it the same VA?

The Shepard regeneration BS at the very start of the game, sure I understand this is so that people who have not played ME1 can make the character how they want, but I think Bioware could have gone about this better.
The level is really well done and the cinematic is amazing but the overall premise is ridiculous.


Here is a list of changes I like:

Improved graphics/textures throughout... (reason for 2 discs?)

No elevators (so far).


Earlier this week I posted in a thread on this board about the game being 'stripped down' to which another user replied 'it isn't stripped down, it's streamlined'. I disagree and believe many fans will enjoy the game but like myself, miss the things that made ME1 such a great RPG experience.
I'm not sure whether this is a move by Bioware to attract a broader audience, or whether it is EA making cuts and pushing the release date, or something else altogether, I just hope it all comes back for ME3.

Please don't take this post as a bashing of the game, I am still enjoying it and will see it through to the end, I just wanted to see if anyone else felt some of the changes are questionable, and disappointing.

For now I am going back to ME1 for the save carry over.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 22, 2010)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Like not playing it early is gonna make a bit of difference. Sooner or later ban hammer will come for you. All the precautions in the world didn't save anyone last time, ooo don't play online early, don't play out of region games, verify with abgx blah...blah and end result, fuck all, all got banned anyway.



Not everyone got banned you know. I had a liteon drive flashed with ixtreme 1.6 that wasn't banned. I did keep it offline as soon as the mass banning started. Recently updated it to the new LT firmware and have been on live after that, still not banned. It also passes the warranty check on the xbox website.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 22, 2010)

As of 4:44am and about 28hours of playtime, I completed my first playthrough of ME2.
And god damn what a rush towards the end.


----------



## Sappoide (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes maybe we went a bit OT, but just say "stop the OT", it is not kind to shout the mouths like that (I'm referring to the moderator), well now let's stop the ot


----------



## cthg (Jan 22, 2010)

bodean said:
			
		

> If anyone was able to import there ME1 characters, let me know. On my banned console, I am able to play my ME1 with characters. But when I try to load them into ME2, nothing is found on the storage devices =(


I believe this is because with a banned xbox profiles and saves are corrupted except on the banned xbox.  Since ME2 is looking at the savedata it sees it as corrupted and it doesn't show up.

It is possible to make it so this doesn't happen but it involves dumping your NAND with soldering...

pm me if you want to be pointed in the right direction to "uncripple" your xbox after a ban.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 22, 2010)

Guys this is a topic about Mass Effect 2 not getting banned on Live.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 23, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> You can melee with B (good luck ever using it lol) instead of holstering weapons (how do you holster!?).


Press the back button?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah Holster is on back, I didn't understand it either but whatever. And Melee came in handy towards the end! (Wishes I had a shotgun.)

And to who asked about their saves not appearing: The saves are tied to a 360's internal memory. If you got a new Xbox since you beat ME1, those saves won't appear on it. You have to use a playthrough off that console.


----------



## Bloodgod (Jan 23, 2010)

M-920 Cain... How the heck do you fire this thing?
http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n246/03...c23601f18_b.jpg

and yes I pulled the trigger like normal.

Edit: NM you need it at 100% to fire

Edit 2 *Spoiler* if anyone wanted to know who could be recruited. As far as I know this pic is with them using the ALT uniform/skin (I forgot to change them right away). Orange circle under them means they are "loyal"
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v352/Sol...pe/IMAG0277.jpg


----------



## War (Jan 23, 2010)

Can someone tell me exactly how your save file from ME1 influences your ME2 playthrough? I know that some decisions carry over, but that's about all I know. And which decisions, specifically? Because I played through ME1 last summer and I honestly cannot remember much of what I did.

Edit: It's not letting me import my guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My 360 isn't banned, it's just not connected at all (ethernet cable isn't even inserted). I really doubt that's the reason though. Man, this kinda sucks. I'm looking at my ME1 save file right now, why won't ME2 acknowledge it...


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 24, 2010)

War did you even see my post two posts above yours?



			
				Gaisuto said:
			
		

> The saves are tied to a 360's internal memory. If you got a new Xbox since you beat ME1, those saves won't appear on it. You have to use a playthrough off that console.



And the game uses pretty much every single thing you did. Could be as simple as a thank you e-mail from the guy who you saved her wife's body from research at the start, to hearing the aftermath of letting the Rachni Queen go on Noveria. Every little or big thing, ME2 atleast addresses.


----------



## War (Jan 24, 2010)

Um, I did read it, and I didn't mention it because I've had the same console all along. I played ME1 on this console, just like every other 360 game so far :| So that's not the problem. But eh, I'm already like 6 hours in, so I'm not gonna try to fix it now.

PS: This game is fucking awesome goddamn. SO GOOOOOD. I'm still trying to get a hang of all the new things... I'm not sure if I like the new skills system or not. And also, the new ammo system is really... weird. 

Quick question: Anyone (Gaisuto I guess, lol) know how to get a team member to be loyal? Do you just have to use them through enough missions or something?

Also, for those of us who pirated the game, will we be able to access that Cerberus thing?


----------



## Bloodgod (Jan 25, 2010)

^ keep talking to them after every major/side quest. Eventually they'll ask for your help with whatever. complete that mission and you'll get them to be loyal and also unlock the alt costume/skin


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 25, 2010)

You don't even need to keep talking to them. Talk to them enough until they get to the point where they don't have time to talk. Then just wait for your Assistant to tell you they want to talk.


----------



## Cayle (Feb 6, 2010)

Completed this in about 26 hours including all the side missions, all but about 4-5 achievements, and every possible weapon/ship/bio upgrade bar about 3 for the shotgun. One day i played solidly for 13 hours.

Awesome game with my only gripe being that stupid scanner/probe on the planets in order to get resources, must of wasted about 2 hours or more on that alone.


----------



## Invalidrobot (Feb 7, 2010)

I put in almost forty hours into this game, and it was indeed an amazing experience. 

I did the final battle twice, because the first time around I lost two of my crew members. Sadly I was only renting it through gamefly, but I do plan on picking it up later on down the line so I can try out other classes, and to try out the DLC.


----------



## dude1 (Feb 11, 2011)

does anyone know what title updates to use with this to get dlc working?
if so please post or pm ive tried a bunch but i cant get it working

thanks


----------

